# Umfrage: Welchen Browser benutzt Ihr?



## Telkir (2. Dezember 2009)

Lange Jahre war Microsofts Internet Explorer der Web-Browser schlechthin. Die mit der Windows-Verkaufsversion ausgelieferte Variante dominierte den Browser-Markt unangefochten. Zumindest in Deutschland hat sich dieses Bild laut einer aktuellen Statistik des Marktforschungsunternehmens Fittkau & Maas dramatisch gewandelt. 

Welchen Browser nutzt Ihr?


----------



## Ramiro (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin auf dem Macbook mit dem Safari sehr glücklich. Auf dem Pc nicht, da bevorzug ich auch eher den Firefox. Die neue Führung hat der Firefox zurecht.


----------



## Nyanko (2. Dezember 2009)

Benutz FF schon seit V1 und kann mir ehrlich gesagt nix anderes vorstellen. Wenn ich bei nem Kumpel bin der hartnäckiger IE-Anhänger is, weis ich auch warum. FF is deutlich schneller, stabiler und der AddOn-Support is 1A (v. a. AddBlock und Cooliris) - was will man mehr :>


----------



## Scørpius86 (3. Dezember 2009)

Benutze auch Firefox. IE war mir schon immer nicht geheuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und mein Firefox passe ich mir mit Erweiterungen perfekt an... Und von diesen Funktionen will ich keine mehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (6. Dezember 2009)

jap FF bitete ne Menge Vorteile. 
Wir haben in der Schule nur IE und ich hasse ihn mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bleibe meinem Firefox treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (15. Juli 2010)

Ich nutze... und bleibe dabei ! Firefox.
Ich nutze auch mal hin und wieder Safari, da einige Anwendungen einige Zeit nicht im Firefox abgespielt werden konnten.... was weiß ich wieso.
In jedem Fall gibt es als Hauptbrowser nur FF. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss ich IE in der Firma nutzen, da viele Anwendungen darauf abgestimmt wurden.
Zum Glück muss ich IE nicht auch noch Zuhause benutzen.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Firefox lebe hoch!

Manchmal auch Safari wenn mein FF wiedermal so will wie ich.


----------



## Deathloc (29. September 2010)

Bin vor einigen Wochen von FF auf Chrome umgestiegen. Ich habe FF über einige Jahre benutzt - eigentlich schon immer. Aber ich war so vom Chrome begeistert, dass ich direkt umsteigen musste. Google Chrome ist schnell, schön minimalistisch und nach einigen Testberichten auch ziemlich "sicher", sofern man im Netz noch sicher sein kann. Sicherlich braucht der Chrome an einigen Ecken noch ein paar Tweaks, z.B. Auto-Updater, aber generell ein echt genialer Browser. Und das beste: AB gibt's auch für den Chrome. ^.~

AdBlock - Google Chrome-Erweiterungsgalerie


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2010)

Firefox, weil ich eine vernünftige Möglichkeit brauche Javascript zu blockieren.

Chrome ist meiner Ansicht nach noch nicht soweit. Allein dass ich hier nicht mal auswählen darf wohin sich das Ding installiert (Hallo?) ist schon eine Frechheit.
Die interne Blockfunktion ist viel zu rudimentär. Das NoScript Addon für Chrome habe ich mir dann nicht mehr angeschaut weil ich eben nicht festlegen kann wo sich das DIng installiert und das Plugin mit manuellen Edits in irgendwelchen Dateien auch eher einen lausigen Eindruck machte.

Kann sich in Zukunft ändern, aber momentan eben noch nciht.


----------



## heiduei (29. September 2010)

Ich benutz seamonkey, das gehört zur Mozilla Corporation
wie firefox xD


----------



## Imbakei (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich bevorzuge FF, die kompatbilität mit vielen neuen Skripts im netz is einfach ebsser, updates sind schneller und fehlerfreier, was will man mehr.


----------

